# My LGD is due this week.



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Kaylee is my good LGD she keeps the coyotes away. We have them all over by me. She is Great Pyrenees & Akbash cross. Did not breed her on purpose. My neighbor raises Australian Shepard's. He is a Blue Merle & jumped my fence twice. Kaylee is not big but she is milking up & digging on the side of my house all week. I will have to make sure the puppies are exposed to all the animals. Working dog & guardian cross. Not sure about that cross. onder:Kaylee is the most sweetest dog & my 2 year old will even check in her mouth for things. (She just went to the dentist) Kaylee will lay by newborn goats & just watch over them.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet the pups will be cute! Good luck with the pupping! (I doubt that is a real word, but I always called it that 
when worked for a lady that bred Shelties).


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a nice dog, can't wait to see the pups.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

those will be VERY interesting crosses!

i think there is someone on this forum somewhere who has maremmas that have been crossed with border collies, and they're used as LGDs on the farm, so it can be done....

your girl is beautiful. can't wait to see those babies!


----------

